# IS Auditor - Area of Absolute Skills Shortage



## telleb1213

Hello there! I am currently updating my EOI as advised by the Immigration Officer who first evaluated my application and informed me that she can not award points for my area of absolute skills shortage under professional occupation: Auditor (221214) since I am not a CIA nor I graduated with accounting degree. I am an information systems auditor by profession, holding CISA certification and graduated with bachelor of science in computer science and MBA degrees.

When I check the list of skills shortage, I found that ICT is my next suitable profession to declare in my EOI. However, I am confused as to what occupation title to use, i.e., ICT security Specialist, Quality Assurance Engineer, Customer Support Officer (Technical advice and consultancy), etc.

I would appreciate if someone could advise me..

Thanks!


----------



## topcat83

telleb1213 said:


> Hello there! I am currently updating my EOI as advised by the Immigration Officer who first evaluated my application and informed me that she can not award points for my area of absolute skills shortage under professional occupation: Auditor (221214) since I am not a CIA nor I graduated with accounting degree. I am an information systems auditor by profession, holding CISA certification and graduated with bachelor of science in computer science and MBA degrees.
> 
> When I check the list of skills shortage, I found that ICT is my next suitable profession to declare in my EOI. However, I am confused as to what occupation title to use, i.e., ICT security Specialist, Quality Assurance Engineer, Customer Support Officer (Technical advice and consultancy), etc.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone could advise me..
> 
> Thanks!


Can you ask the immigration officer that was assigned to you? I think that you are right and you could claim that an IS Auditor is all to do with ICT Security! (PS I'm currently a PCI DSS Analyst, so probably one of the people that will need to get the systems we're looking at past an Auditor just like you - and security is the major part of it!)


----------



## telleb1213

topcat83 said:


> Can you ask the immigration officer that was assigned to you?


 The result of evaluation was sent to me thru email. Then, I asked her of my concerns. She advised me to look into ICT Professions instead of External/Internal Auditor.

So you are a Qualified Security Assessor! I am involved also in PCI DSS compliance in our office.

Thanks for the reply, topcat83!


----------



## topcat83

telleb1213 said:


> The result of evaluation was sent to me thru email. Then, I asked her of my concerns. She advised me to look into ICT Professions instead of External/Internal Auditor.
> 
> So you are a Qualified Security Assessor! I am involved also in PCI DSS compliance in our office.
> 
> Thanks for the reply, topcat83!


Not a QSA - just the poor person who has to deal with him!  

I think that if you are involved with PCI DSS then that's the thing to stress. Most of the banks over here are going through it at the moment. A thought - contact the security companies in Australia who provide QSAs - Trustwave & Verizon come to mind. Our assessor is based in Oz as there are so few QSAs in NZ. They may be interested in an 'on-shore' one.


----------

